
Ask HN: Student loan for international students? - rustymirror
Hi All, 
I got an offer for MS CS at NYU. You know any loan provider that give loan of around $70k without an US Cosigner? It&#x27;s really difficult to get a loan of such huge amount in my country.
======
coreyp_1
$70K for a Master's is too much (IMO). Surely there are better options!

1.) Go to a less expensive school
([http://www.news.gatech.edu/2013/05/14/georgia-tech-
announces...](http://www.news.gatech.edu/2013/05/14/georgia-tech-announces-
massive-online-masters-degree-computer-science) for ~$7k, all online)
([http://cs.mwsu.edu/](http://cs.mwsu.edu/) ~$10K/yr. in Texas, did my MS
there)

2.) Go for a PhD instead. Just about every good school will pay you a stipend
to attend and waive your tuition. You often earn a Master's on the way up, and
I have known some people to quit after earning the Masters (although the
school will not encourage this).

